# Tecumseh H35 Go-kart Engine



## alreidal (Jun 13, 2011)

:thumbsup: Hello everyone. My name is Al, from New York. I am a new member, just joined. Here is my problem and my interesting story. When I was 10 years old in 1968, I won a Chevy jr. Go-kart at the NYC Auto Show( a go-kart with a replica fiberglass body of the Chevy Monza concept car ). It has a Tecumseh 3.5 engine in it. I rode it for a year or two and then put it in my family garage and kept it for 43 years. Fast forward to 2010, I now want to get the engine started so my have kids can ride it and have fun. I pulled it out of the garage and took out the engine. When I pull the starting cord, it sounds like it wants to start but it will not start. I have been told I need a carbuerator. I bought one, it does not work. I have spark and I think compression because I hear the airy sound when I pull the starting cord at the end of the starting cycle. I have spark because when I use starting fluid, I hear small pops and a small flame coming out of the exhaust pipe. I have been told by a lawnmower fixit shop that the carbuerator I need is not made anymore. They also told me that the H35 carbuerator is different for the various H35 models. Any info or insight with help for this problem is greatly appreciated. Thank you :wave:


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Post the engine model numbers usually stamped in the metal shroud by the spark plug and someone will be able to help better. have a good one. Geo


----------



## alreidal (Jun 13, 2011)

Thank you. The Model # is 45094E. The serial number is 878-03464. Thanks again


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

I think the manual below will cover your engine. Have a good one. Geo
http://www.cpdonline.com/692509.pdf.


----------



## alreidal (Jun 13, 2011)

Thank you. I will try again at home tonight. my job computer says that the page expired. I will let you know what happens. Thank you.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Here is another link to the manual.Hope this helps.

http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehlheadmanual.pdf


----------



## alreidal (Jun 13, 2011)

Thank you. I greatly appreciate your input and help.


----------



## alreidal (Jun 13, 2011)

Thank you. Got it. Will keep you informed of my progress. Thanks again


----------

